# Hi-Point 995 rifle



## palashabc12 (Jun 16, 2012)

Trade this gun for double barrel side by side.
I am selling this gun for my friend, if you are interested you can send him a message and see pictures of it here: 
Hi-Point 995 rifle


----------

